# HELP!!Mama head butting babies?



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

So question, my First Freshener doe just had twins this morning. She Didn't know what to do with them at first or want to come near them. I worked with her and she did start cleaning them, talking to them, and let them nurse. She let them nurse repeatedly, and I thought all was well. A couple hours later I went out and notice her head butting them when they got close. She does like a little tongue wagging licking on them, but the last time she head butted the one to the ground. She then went to the gate of the pen like she wanted out. I let her out to another pen to eat hay with her sister, then I thot I would put her back in to see if she is still butting the babies. Thoughts, opinions anyone? Is she just being nervous first time mom and doesn't have it all worked out yet or is she rejecting them? She has horns so I just don't want her to hurt them. PLEASE HELP ON WHAT TO DO!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Put her_ in a stall with babies for a few days. Make sure kids have a safe place to retreat to & keep an eye on them._


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I agree, put her in a seperate area with her kids for awhile and maybe have her sister close by for company.
Her teats might be sore from nursing, so check that and tie her up to stand still if she won't feed her kids on her own
She might come around, give her time...


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Naa, she doesn't need her sister she needs to focus on them kids.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

She will let them nurse sometimes but then keeps head butting them around, mainly the little girl. She will charge her and knock her to the ground. The little girl immediately cowers and falls to the ground when mom comes at her. I'm sorry but that doesn't seem normal to me "mama" behaviour to me.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You are right, it isn't. Hopefully someone can give you more help on this.
Did you happen to dry her off with a towel that had fabric softener or any "strange" smell to mama?
Is so wipe some birthing goo on her head & tail, see if that helps.


----------



## shaejade (Mar 24, 2013)

I tried multiple times yesterday and the mama kept head butting the baby girl. She would let her nurse with the other one but if the girl came close to the other baby or tried to approach her, she would charge and slam it to the ground or try to toss it. She kept doing that time after time. I really feel like she has rejected it and it is not safe to keep the baby in there. She is horned and could easily injure the baby bad. I am kind of bummed. I like the babies to be raised by the mamas. The baby is by itself being bottle fed and loved on by us, I don't have any other babies or goats that she can be with tho. The mama's sister is due to kid in a week and I doubt she would be very receptive to the baby. I want her to grow up around other goats, but as of right now, I guess she will have to stay seperate. QUESTION: Will bottle babies ever fit into a herd well? At 2 weeks of age, I will seperate the little boy from mom at night so I can get 1st morning milking....thinking I could put the girl with him at night and during the day when he goes with mom, she just stays in a pen by herself? Thoughts anyone on what to do with this all?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, bottle babies can fit in! 
Good idea to have her spend the night with her bro.
She will very soon figure out she doesn't need her mama & wont try (she probably is intimidated at this point enough to not go near) you have the groceries.


----------

